# recommend a garage n approx cost



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

my wastegate seized on my astra coupe turbo 888(z20let), couldnt get a manifold seperate had 2 get a new vxr turbo, so need a dam good garage that know what they doing to replace, basically bolt off,bolt on, plus water pump and cambelt kit.

approx cost be gd too, but weary of taking a turbo to a garage as half of em dont know there arms from their elbows. saying that a lot wont touch a turbo.
all parts provided inc oil and coolant(trade club for u,lol)
be looking in nxt wk or 2wks

but must know their stuff esp when comes to turbos


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

There's a very good vauxhall specialist on city road in Cardiff. Very experienced and technically knowledgeable. I took my old Calibra SE9 V6 to him.


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

welsh-andy said:


> my wastegate seized on my astra coupe turbo 888(z20let), couldnt get a manifold seperate had 2 get a new vxr turbo, so need a dam good garage that know what they doing to replace, basically bolt off,bolt on, plus water pump and cambelt kit.
> 
> approx cost be gd too, but weary of taking a turbo to a garage as half of em dont know there arms from their elbows. saying that a lot wont touch a turbo.
> all parts provided inc oil and coolant(trade club for u,lol)
> ...


Its only replace a turbo and fit a cambelt, most garages do that every week, its not anything specialised.

if you still want a performance car specialist to have a look you could call Mike Emery at Stealth Performance 01495248198 a call, he usually only deals with Performance Jap cars, Skylines, Supra, 200sx's etc but he may do it if he has the time but he really does know his stuff.

He is located in Oakdale near Blackwood.

Hope that helps :thumb:

Matt


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

think i got one know guys, now after paint sprayer,olol

thx


----------

